# Hoo Fort - Medway Estuary - May 2016



## tank2020 (May 26, 2016)

I was lucky enough to be invited on a little expedition to the Island of Hoo, and whilst there had a wonder around this gem! I was woefully ill prepared for the navigation around the now flooded ground level, with the icy water chilling the old jewels on more than one occassion, but it was worth it.

The forts on Hoo & Darnet Islands in the Medway estuary were built on the recommendations of a Royal Commission in 1859. The Commission was appointed because of the political situation in Europe in the late 1850s. The countries of Europe were engaged in a feverish bout of pact signing, with each country anxious to secure as many allies as possible.

More info atSubterranea Britannica: Sites:Hoo Fort























































Cheers for looking.


----------



## smiler (May 26, 2016)

I enjoyed that tank you made a lovely job of it, I hope your assets have thawed out, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 26, 2016)

A nice piece of history and very good photographs, hope you've thawed out by now.


----------



## Rubex (May 26, 2016)

This seems like a great explore! Lovely photos tank2020


----------



## zender126 (May 26, 2016)

Great shots, i'd really like to see this place


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2016)

What a beautiful place.I love it.


----------



## SlimJim (May 26, 2016)

Bangin! Not as flooded as Darnet!


----------



## HughieD (May 26, 2016)

A really stunning set of images. Love the old forts and you've done a top job here.


----------



## Conrad (May 27, 2016)

Nicely done, It's great that it's in such a good condition.


----------



## tazong (May 27, 2016)

Really nice set there bud - look after your gonads and stay safe o0ut there.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Not sure how I missed this the first time around! 
Absolutely stunning mate, very jealous!


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 9, 2016)

Great post, I enjoyed seeing your pics!


----------



## SeaKnight (Jul 24, 2016)

Really enjoyed looking through this. Cheers for getting cold nuts for us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReverendJT (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, this is awesome! I make have to got down to Hoo for a work related visit next week, I may have to extend that now!


----------



## Gromr (Aug 19, 2016)

This is fantastic! Good work.


----------



## djrich (Aug 20, 2016)

Cracking pics.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 20, 2016)

Top notch explore & photos one of the best I have seen of late


----------

